# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  προβλημα με skype

## pazarhs

Εχω και ενα θεμα με το skype. Για καποιο λογο δν λειτουργει σωστα. Σε κλησεις συνεχεια πεφτει-κολλαει και δν μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει...


π.χ. δειτε το print screen. Εχω φυγει απο την κληση αλλα οταν με ξαναβαζουν στη κληση φαινομαι ακομα εκτος κλησης... 




διεγραψα και το φακελο skype απο το %APPDATA% εκανα reunistall αλλα για καποιο λογο καθως ειμαι σε κληση θα "σκαλωσει ο ηχος" μπορει να μου πεταξει οτι εχω προβλημα με τη συνδεση και μετα καπακι να ξαναμπω. Μετα απο λιγα λεπτα παλι τα ιδια :@


y.g. χθες εβαλα τα windows 8.1

----------


## biggeo65

Μόνος σου έδωσες την απάντηση. 



> y.g. χθες εβαλα τα windows 8.1


Καταρχήν δες αν όλες οι συσκευές σου δουλεύουν κανινικά. Μήπως κάποια έχει πρόβλημα.
Για να ανοίξεις την διαχείριση συσκευών πάνε στην κάτω  αριστερή γωνία της οθόνης και κάνε δεξι κλικ.
Από το μενού που θα ανοίξει επέλεξε διαχείριση συσκευών. Αυτό σε METRO UI.
Ή πάτα το πλήκτρο με την σημσαία και το Χ μαζί. Και δες εκεί μέσα ,
αν κάποια συσκευή έχει κιτρινο τρίγωνο ή ερωτηματικό.

Αν όλες οι συσκευές είναι εντάξει κάτι γίνεται με το Skype. 
Κλείστο, απεγκατέστησε το, κι εγκατέστησε το ξανα.

Αν συνεχίζεται μήπως είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα; Δεν το χρησημοποιώ ,οπότε 
περίμενε από κάποιους που το χρησημοποιούν απάντηση σε αυτό.

----------


## pazarhs

http://prntscr.com/2vl58h

ολα ενταξει τα βλεπω. γενικο δν ειναι σιγουρα γιατι με τα ατομα που μιλαω εγω παρουσιαζω προβλημα μονο.

Το εχω κανει unistall και install πολλες φορες αλλα τζιφος...

το περιεργο δε ειναι οτι το skype οσο δουλευα τα win8 ηταν κομπλε σημερα το απογευμα μου αρχισε αυτα τα κολπα

----------


## biggeo65

Στο Skype συνδέομαι κανονικά, δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει σε σένα.
Και οι συσκευές δείχνουν εντάξει. Λίγες πιθανότητες, αλλά αν θέλεις 
κάνε ότι λέει το *μήνυμα #6* κι ανέβασε τα αρχεία εδώ.

Στο μήνυμα υπάρχει και λινκ για το πως θα ανεβάσεις αρχεία στο forum.
Mήπως οιαναφορέςεφαρμογών μας δείξουν κάτι σχετικά με το Skype.

----------


## pazarhs

για δες

----------


## biggeo65

Έχεις κάμερα στο Skype; Έχει αναγνωρισθεί σωστά;

Εδώ βλέπω ότι προσπαθει να φορτώσει κάποιους οδηγούς γενικής χρήσης
για εξωτερική συσκευή ήχου, κι αυτοί δεν φορτώνονται , 
με αποτέλεσμα τα Windows να διακόπτουν την λειτπυργία της συσκευής.

Δεν αναφέρει ποια συσκευή είναι, πιθανώς να είναι για τον ήχο της κάμερας, αν έχεις.
Αναφέρονται σαν generic drivers κι εξαρτώνται από την υπηρεσία WUDFPF η οποία δεν τρέχει.
Σημαίνει User-Mode Driver Framework , αλλά αυτή η υπηρεσία τρέχει κανονικά, 
από ότι δείχνουν οι αναφορές, κι εξάλλου δεν μπορεί να διακοπεί.

Οπότε δες τι έχεις συνδεδεμένο στον υπολογιστή από κάμερα ,μικρόφωνο κλπ.
κι αν αναγνωρίζεται σωστά από το Skype ή από τα Windows.
Κια υτούς τους οδηγούς πάει να φορτώσει το SKYPE δεν τους βρίσκει και κολλάει.

----------


## pazarhs

εχω ενα headset philips. (mic + ακουστηκα) τι πρεπει να κανω ?

http://prntscr.com/2vpq0z
http://prntscr.com/2vpq3v

δες το skype τα βλεπει. Εντομεταξυ οταν "σκαλωνει" οταν μιλαω στις ρυθμισεις φαινεται σαν να μιλαω, στα ακουστηκα τιποτα. Δλδ αυτη η μπλε γραμμη π σ δειχνει την ενταση οταν μιλας ή ακους

----------


## biggeo65

Απενεργοποίησε (ξετσεκάρισε) το τετραγωνάκι που λέει "Αυτόματη προσαρμογή ρυθμίσεων"
και στα ακουστικά και στο μικρόφωνο και δες αν το ξανακάνει.

Προφανώς αυτους τους drivers ψάχνουν τα Windows δεν τους βρίσκουν,
φορτώνουν τους generic drivers που έχουν, οι οποίοι δεν δουλεύουν σωστά με το SKYPE.

Tα παραπάνω όλα υποθέσεις είναι ,και με βάση ότι διαβάζω στις αναφορές,
μια που δεν μπορώ να τα δοκιμάσω στην πράξη.

----------


## pazarhs

οκ θα το τεσταρω ως το βραδυ και θα ενημερωσω

μολις το εκανε μια φορα :P

- - - Updated - - -

ακομα τα ιδια :/

----------


## biggeo65

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο. Περίμενε κάποιον που το χρησημοποιεί,
κι εχει συναντήσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ,να μάθουμε πως το έλυσε.

----------


## pazarhs

Ελπιζω καποιος να μπορεσει να βοηθησει!

- - - Updated - - -

εκανα unistall to skype με το revo αλλα παλι τα ιδια.

Σορρυ αλλα τι στο διαολο φταιει???

----------


## biggeo65

> Ελπιζω καποιος να μπορεσει να βοηθησει!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> εκανα unistall to skype με το revo αλλα παλι τα ιδια.
> 
> Σορρυ αλλα τι στο διαολο φταιει???


Τρέξε λίγο και το* FixIt* από την MS μήπως και βρει τι φταίει.

Ποια έκδοση του Skype έχεις; Άνοιξε το Skype πάνε στο μενού Βοήθεια,
και επέλεξε το *"Σχετικά με το Skype"* Aν γράφει 6.11.0.102 τότε:

Αν δεν βρει κάτι,το Fixit,  τότε δοκίμασε ξανά Uninstall με τον τρόπο που δείχνει η* σελίδα του Skype*
και μετά κάνε εγκατάσταση ξανά τον Skype. Και το REVO έκανε σωστό uninstall,
αλλά δοκίμασε και αυτή την μέθοδο ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. 

Κι εγκατέστησε την *έκδοση 6.14* που βγήκε σήμερα.

----------


## pazarhs

http://prntscr.com/2vw6vn

:/


εχω την τελευταια εκδοση skype.

----------


## biggeo65

> http://prntscr.com/2vw6vn
> 
> :/
> 
> 
> εχω την τελευταια εκδοση skype.


Tι να πω, και το Fixit το έβγαλε η Microsoft χωρίς αναφορά ποιά λειτουργικά υποστηρίζει.
Υπέθεσα τα υποστηρίζει όλα αφού και το Skype δικό της είναι και δεν αναφέρει λειτουργικό.

Κι αν έχεις την 6.14 τότε δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.

----------


## pazarhs

καλησμερα και καλη σαρακοστη.

Δυστυχως το προβλημα μου επιμενει.....

----------


## majestic8

helloo..den 8a apanthsw..9a rwthsw
exw to fujitsu lifebooka  ah512 exw valei ta server 2012 gt otan paw na naoikso thn cam sto skype  anoigei to fotaki ths cam alla ola einai mavra??

----------


## pazarhs

ανοιξε αλλο ποστ εδω δεν εχει επιλυθει ακομα το δικο μου.

- - - Updated - - -

να τα παρουμε λιγο απο την αρχη.

Εχω το εξης προβλημα με το skype.

Οταν ειμαι σε κληση συνηθως κολλαει. Οταν κοιταζω τις πληροφοριες ποιοτητας κλησης δειχνει να ειναι "σκαλωμενο" το πρασινο στο ηχειο ενω το μικροφωνο λειτουργει κανονικα "παιζει" το πρασινο αυτο δλδ που δειχνει την ενταση.

Επισης οταν πεφτω απο την κληση βγαζει και καλα προβλημα στη συνδεση ενω το ιντερνετ δουλευει κανονικα.

Παρατηρησα και κατι αλλο. Οταν γραφω και στελνω το κειμενο εμφανιζει για λιγο το κυκλακι οτι δν εχει παραδοθει ακομα το μηνυμα, σκαλωνει το skype(δεν λειτουργει λεει πανω) μετα επανερχετε και παει το μηνυμα.


Δοκιμασα πληρη απεγκατασταση του skype και επανεγκατασταση αλλα το προβλημα επιμενει. Δοκιμασα τα net.framework 4,5 και 3,5 διαφορετικα ενεργα αλλα παλι τα ιδια. Δοκιμασα ηχεια-headset μηπως εχουν προβλημα αλλα επιμενει..


Τι κανω????

σσ. αυτο το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε οταν εβαλα τα windows 8.1

- - - Updated - - -

απο το skype support μ ειπαν να δω στο Event Viewer για πιθανα errors και βρηκα αυτα.
λογω αγγλικων δν βγαζω ακρη μπορειτε να βοηθησετε με αυτα? 


> app error:
> Όνομα ελαττωματικής εφαρμογής: Skype.exe, έκδοση 6.14.60.104, χρονική σήμανση: 0x52f9216a
> Όνομα ελαττωματικής λειτουργικής μονάδας: Skype.exe, έκδοση: 6.14.60.104, χρονική σήμανση: 0x52f9216a
> Κωδικός εξαίρεσης: 0xc0000005
> Μετατόπιση σφάλματος: 0x0087eea8
> Αναγνωριστικό ελαττωματικής διεργασίας: 0x5b8
> Χρόνος έναρξης ελαττωματικής εφαρμογής: 0x01cf31b499bc93a0
> Διαδρομή ελαττωματικής εφαρμογής: C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
> Διαδρομή ελαττωματικής λειτουργικής μονάδας:C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
> ...

----------


## biggeo65

Ξανατρέξε το *SF_Diagnostic* και ναέβασε ξανά τα αρχεία εδώ.
Αν και υπήρχε η αναφορά για το Skype και στις προηγούμενες, 
αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε το πρόβλημα με το *wwahost.exe*.

Το *wwahost.exe* έχει να κάνει με τις εφαρμογές METRO και το windows store.

Aν θέλεις δοκίμασε και τα παρακάτω που δεν τα έχεις κάνει ακόμη:

*Α)*  Πάτα το κουμπί *START+R* για να ανοίξει το παράθυρο εκτέλεσης.
Γράψε εκεί μέσα *wsreset.exe* και πάτα ΟΚ. Αυτό θα καθαρίσει τα προσψρινά αρχεία.

Αυτό λίγο παρατραβηγμένο, αλλά μια που η MS ενσωμάτωσε το SKYPE με το λειτουργικό,
μήπως καθαρίζοντας τα προσωρινά αρχεία, διορθωθεί και το πρόβλημα.

*Β)* Άνοιξε γραμμή εντολών σαν διαχειριστής. 
Ή κάνε δεξι κξλικ με το ποντίκι στην κάω αριστερή γωνία ,κι από το μενού επέλεξε 
Γραμμή εντολών σαν διαχειριστής, ή πάτα *START+R*  γράψε *CMD* και πάτα ΟΚ.

Μόλις ανοίξει το παράθυρο γραμμής εντολών ,γράψε μέσα *SFC /Scannow* και πάτα Enter.

Aν κι από ότι θυμάμαι τα έχεις κάνει τα παραπάνω, αλλά τρέξτα ξανά και πες μου τι έβγαλε.

Καιδυδτυχώς δεν υπάρχει και κάποια επίσημη απάντηση από Microsoft.
Κι άλλοι έχουν προβλήματα στο Skype και δοκιμάζουν διάφορα.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εχω το εξης προβλημα με το skype.


Λειτουργείς το ενσωματωμένο;;;;

Kατέβασε την κανονική έκδοση.

----------


## pazarhs

απο την απελπισια μου κανοντας πολλες δοκιμες με πολλα πραγματα. παρατηρησα οτι οταν εχω κλειστο το kaspersky το skype δουλευει τελεια. παιζει να φταιει αυτο ?

p.s. πριν κανω format ειχα αγορασει το κασπερσκυ και ειχα ακομα 200κατι μερες. οταν πηγα να το βαλω με το cd μ ελεγε δν γινεται να το εγκαταστησω. πηρα τηλεφωνο καπου που ελεγε για τεχν υποστηριξη και μου ειπαν να κατεβασω την τελευταια εκδοση. κατεβασα την τελευταια στα αγγλικα κ απο τοτε εχω αυτο το προβλημα. οταν πηγα να το απεγκαταστησω δν το εβρισκα ουτε με το revo unsitaller ουτε στην προσθαφαιρεση προγραμματων... πως το απεγκαταστω??

----------


## sweet dreams

> απο την απελπισια μου κανοντας πολλες δοκιμες με πολλα πραγματα. παρατηρησα οτι οταν εχω κλειστο το kaspersky το skype δουλευει τελεια. παιζει να φταιει αυτο ?
> 
> p.s. πριν κανω format ειχα αγορασει το κασπερσκυ και ειχα ακομα 200κατι μερες. οταν πηγα να το βαλω με το cd μ ελεγε δν γινεται να το εγκαταστησω. πηρα τηλεφωνο καπου που ελεγε για τεχν υποστηριξη και μου ειπαν να κατεβασω την τελευταια εκδοση. κατεβασα την τελευταια στα αγγλικα κ απο τοτε εχω αυτο το προβλημα. οταν πηγα να το απεγκαταστησω δν το εβρισκα ουτε με το revo unsitaller ουτε στην προσθαφαιρεση προγραμματων... πως το απεγκαταστω??


Exω το Κaspersky πάνω από 10 χρόνια, και τώρα σε Win 8, και δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει

ποτέ πρόβλημα στο Skype. 

Eγκατάσταση κάνεις από εδώ. Απεγκατάσταση κάνεις από τον unistaller της εφαρμογής.

Το Skype που χρησιμοποιείς είναι το ενσωματωμένο;;;;

----------


## pazarhs

οχι. το desktop εχω. το ενσωματωμενο δν το μπορω.

Δεν ξερω μηπως το μπλοκαρει? πως μπορω να το δω αυτο

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξανατρέξε το *SF_Diagnostic* και ναέβασε ξανά τα αρχεία εδώ.
> Αν και υπήρχε η αναφορά για το Skype και στις προηγούμενες, 
> αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε το πρόβλημα με το *wwahost.exe*.
> 
> Το *wwahost.exe* έχει να κάνει με τις εφαρμογές METRO και το windows store.
> 
> Aν θέλεις δοκίμασε και τα παρακάτω που δεν τα έχεις κάνει ακόμη:
> 
> *Α)*  Πάτα το κουμπί *START+R* για να ανοίξει το παράθυρο εκτέλεσης.
> ...


http://prntscr.com/2xwpzy

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν ξερω μηπως το μπλοκαρει?


Ποιο εννοείς να το μπλοκάρει, το Κaspersky;;;

----------


## pazarhs

ξερω γω ναι. με το που το ανοιξα τωρα το κασπερσκυ παλι κολλαγε το skype.

και αυτη τη στιγμη το κασπερσυ δν το βρισκω την πρσθαφαιρεση προγραμματων.

δες και αυτο εδω http://prntscr.com/2xwtd7

???

----------


## sweet dreams

> ξερω γω ναι. με το που το ανοιξα τωρα το κασπερσκυ παλι κολλαγε το skype.
> 
> και αυτη τη στιγμη το κασπερσυ δν το βρισκω την πρσθαφαιρεση προγραμματων.
> 
> δες και αυτο εδω http://prntscr.com/2xwtd7
> 
> ???


Kάτι άλλο δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.

Για απεγκατάσταση σου είπα, έχει δικό του uninstaller.

Πήγαινε στον φάκελο του Κaspersky, από την έναρξη, και θα τον βρείς μέσα.

----------


## pazarhs

> Kάτι άλλο δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Για απεγκατάσταση σου είπα, έχει δικό του uninstaller.
> 
> Πήγαινε στον φάκελο του Κaspersky, από την έναρξη, και θα τον βρείς μέσα.


το κασπερσκυ μου δημιουργει το προβλημα. με το που το ανοιξα παλι εχω τα ιδια. πως λεγεται το Unistaller? δν βρισκωκ ατι τετοιο

----------


## sweet dreams

> το κασπερσκυ μου δημιουργει το προβλημα. με το που το ανοιξα παλι εχω τα ιδια. πως λεγεται το Unistaller? δν βρισκωκ ατι τετοιο


Eναρξη > όλα τα προγράμματα, και είναι μέσα στον φάκελο του Κaspersky. Εφαρμογή είναι, το τρέχεις και κάνει απεγκατάσταση.

----------


## pazarhs

ωραια. οτι εφαρμογη εχει στο φακελο Kaspersky Lab την εχω τρεξει δν γινεται τιποτα....

----------


## sweet dreams

> ωραια. οτι εφαρμογη εχει στο φακελο Kaspersky Lab την εχω τρεξει δν γινεται τιποτα....


Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα PrtScn, με τα αρχεία του φακέλου και να το ανεβάσεις;;;;

----------


## pazarhs

http://prntscr.com/2xx694
http://prntscr.com/2xx6es
http://prntscr.com/2xx6ks
http://prntscr.com/2xx6po
http://prntscr.com/2xx6v5
http://prntscr.com/2xx708
http://prntscr.com/2xx75z
http://prntscr.com/2xx7aw
http://prntscr.com/2xx7eh

----------


## sweet dreams

> http://prntscr.com/2xx694
> http://prntscr.com/2xx6es
> http://prntscr.com/2xx6ks
> http://prntscr.com/2xx6po
> http://prntscr.com/2xx6v5
> http://prntscr.com/2xx708
> http://prntscr.com/2xx75z
> http://prntscr.com/2xx7aw
> http://prntscr.com/2xx7eh


Δεν είπα να πας στον C: στα Αρχεία Εφαρμογών. Στην έναρξη είπαμε.




> Eναρξη > όλα τα προγράμματα, και είναι μέσα στον φάκελο του Κaspersky

----------


## biggeo65

> το κασπερσκυ μου δημιουργει το προβλημα. με το που το ανοιξα παλι εχω τα ιδια. πως λεγεται το Unistaller? δν βρισκωκ ατι τετοιο


Το σύστημα είναι εντάξει λοιπόν. Βρήκες ότι φταίει το Kaspersky, 
κατέρβασε τον *Uninstaller* , τρέξτον, κι ακολούθα τα βήματα.
Δες *οδηγίες*

Ενεργοποίησε το Windows defender και δες αν το Skype δουλεύει σωστά.

Υ.Γ. Για να δουλέψει σωστά ο Uninstaller θα πρέπει να τον αποσυμπιέσεις 
και να τον τρέξεις από Aσφαλή λειτουργία, όπως λέει στις οδηγίες.

Για να μπεις σε "*Ασφαλή λειτουργία*" .

----------


## sweet dreams

> το κασπερσκυ μου δημιουργει το προβλημα.


Kατέβασε από εδώ το PDF για να βρείς ένα ...............καλύτερο πρόγραμμα, που 

θα σου προσφέρει........... περισσότερη ασφάλεια, και δεν θα....μπλοκάρει το Skype.  :Whistle:

----------


## biggeo65

> Kατέβασε από εδώ το PDF για να βρείς ένα ...............καλύτερο πρόγραμμα, που 
> 
> θα σου προσφέρει........... περισσότερη ασφάλεια, και δεν θα....μπλοκάρει το Skype.


Το θέμα είναι ότι το Kaspersky *δημιουργεί πρόβλημα*. 
Δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να αφήσει το PC χωρίς antivirus, για κανένα λόγο.

*Το μόνο*  antivirus που *δεν* θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα με το λειτουργικό ,
ή θα δημιουργήσει τα λιγότερα, και μπορώ να συστήσω σίγουρα, είναι το MSE.

Αργότερα μπορεί να βάλει όποιο θέλει, αν δεν του αρέσει το MSE ,
αφού για μια - δυο μέρες δουλέψει έτσι, κι είναι σίγουρος ότι έφταιγε το Kaspersky.

To τι αναφέρουν τα διάφορα PDF δεν αφορά το παρόν θέμα.
Και ούτε αφορά όλους εμάς που χρησημοποιούμε MSE και είμαστε μια χαρά.
Το τι αναφέρουν εκεί είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα, εγώ το βλέπω στην πράξη.
Ανέφερα παραπάνω για πιο λόγο το συστήνω, αν ξέρεις κάτι άλλο και μπορείς να βοηθήσεις,καλώς,
αλλά για το πιο είναι το κλαύτερο antivirus υπάρχει ειδικό θέμα στο Forum

----------


## pazarhs

το εκανα εξαφανιστηκε...

στο αρχειο εφαρμογων χ86  υπαρχει ακομα ο φακελος Kaspersky lab..

----------


## biggeo65

> το εκανα εξαφανιστηκε...
> 
> στο αρχειο εφαρμογων χ86  υπαρχει ακομα ο φακελος Kaspersky lab..


Δεν πειράζει, απλός φάκελος είναι και ίσως κάποια αρχεία που δεν ενοχλούν.
Αν θέλεις κάνε δεξι κλικ πάνω στον φάκελο Kaspersky Lab κι επέλεξε Διαγραφή.
Αλλά κι έτσι να μείνει δεν νομίζω θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

Απλά *μην ξεχάσεις* *να ενεργοποιήσεις* το Windows defender στα 8.1.
Δοκίμασε το έτσι και πες μου αν έχεις πρόβλημα με το Skype.

Aν δεν έχεις προβλήματα αλλά θέλεις να αλλάξεις antivirus επειδή δεν σου αρέσει το MSE,
μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις κάποιο άλλο, δωρεάν υπάρχουν πολλά.

----------


## sweet dreams

> σσ. αυτο το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε οταν εβαλα τα windows 8.1


Kάποιο bug στην εγκατάσταση των Win ή των προγραμμάτων;;;; κάποια λάθος ρύθμιση των προγραμμάτων ίσως;;;;

Aν έφταιγε το Κaspersky θα είχαμε όλοι πρόβλημα με τα 8 και το Skype.  :Smile: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα προγράμματα και *ειδικά* τα AV, θα πρέπει να τα απεγκαθιστούμε

με τα δικά τους εργαλεία.  :Whistle:

----------


## biggeo65

> Kάποιο bug στην εγκατάσταση των Win ή των προγραμμάτων;;;; κάποια λάθος ρύθμιση των προγραμμάτων ίσως;;;;
> 
> Aν έφταιγε το Κaspersky θα είχαμε όλοι πρόβλημα με τα 8 και το Skype. 
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα προγράμματα και *ειδικά* τα AV, θα πρέπει να τα απεγκαθιστούμε
> 
> με τα δικά τους εργαλεία.



Επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν οι κόντρες απλά θα αναφέρω τα γεγονότα:

*Α)* Ο ίδιος ο χρήστης ανέφερε ότι όταν κλεινει το Kaspersky σταματά το πρόβλημα.

Το SFC /Scannow ήταν καθαρό, πρόβλημα σε drivers δεν υπήρχε.
Το πιο φυσικό είναι να απεγκαταστήσει το Kaspersky, και να δοκιμάσει με κάποιο ΑV
που υπάρχει ήδη στο λειτουργικό και δεν θα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

*Β)* Δεν είναι όλες οι εγκαταστάσεις και οι υπολογιστές ίδιοι,
και συνεπώς δεν έχουν όλοι τα ίδια προβλήματα.

*Γ)* Αν πρόσεχες το λινκ που έβαλα, είναι ο επίσημος γενικός Uninstaller των Kaspersky Labs
επειδή όπως αναφέρει στο site του Kaspersky:



> *Some errors* might occur *when deleting* Kaspersky Lab products 
> via Start > Control Panel > *Add\Remove Programs* (Add/Remove Programs).


Άρα μάλλον θα ξέρουν πως να κάνουν απεγκατάσταση το δικό τους προϊόν.

----------


## pazarhs

το απεγκατεστησα τελειως. το θεμα επιλυθηκε. Δοξα σοι.


Στα win7 ειχα την εκδοση του 2013 παω να την βαλω με το cd το αυθεντικο αλλα λεει δν γινεται να εγκατασταθει. 

Μπορειτε να μ δωσετε ενα λινκ να κατεβασω το 2013 μιας και εχω μερες ακομα για το κλειδι.. Να δοκιμασω κιολας μηπως αυτη η εκδοση δν θα μ κρασαρει το σκυπέ

----------


## sweet dreams

> Επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν οι κόντρες


Σε κανέναν δεν αρέσουν οι κόντρες, φαντάζομαι.

Απλά, κάποια στιγμή, θα πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτή η καραμέλα με τα AV, γιατί έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό.

Συγνώμη για το Link, δεν το πρόσεξα.




> το απεγκατεστησα τελειως. το θεμα επιλυθηκε. Δοξα σοι.
> 
> 
> Στα win7 ειχα την εκδοση του 2013 παω να την βαλω με το cd το αυθεντικο αλλα λεει δν γινεται να εγκατασταθει. 
> 
> Μπορειτε να μ δωσετε ενα λινκ να κατεβασω το 2013 μιας και εχω μερες ακομα για το κλειδι.. Να δοκιμασω κιολας μηπως αυτη η εκδοση δν θα μ κρασαρει το σκυπέ


http://www.kaspersky.com/anti-virus-latest-versions

----------


## biggeo65

> Σε κανέναν δεν αρέσουν οι κόντρες, φαντάζομαι.
> 
> Απλά, κάποια στιγμή, θα πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτή η καραμέλα με τα AV, γιατί έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό.
> 
> Συγνώμη για το Link, δεν το πρόσεξα.
> http://www.kaspersky.com/anti-virus-latest-versions


Δεν είναι καθόλου καραμέλα αυτό με τα AV. Αποδεδειγμένα ορισμένα δημιουργούν προβλήματα.
Αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω, κι αν κάνεις μια βόλτα στα forums των Windows 
θα δεις πάρα πολλά posts από διάφορους χρήστες που είχαν πρόβλημα με AV,κυρίως με το AVG.

AV που έχουν και Firewall και χρησημοποιούν διάφορες τεχνικές για έλεγχο των συνδέσεων,
(οι ονμαζόμενες σουίτες) πολλές φορές δημιουργούν προβλήματα στους χρήστες ,

Α) Λόγω μη σωστών ρυθμίσεων από μεριάς του χρήστη,
Β) Ή επειδή οι τεχνικές που χρησημοποιούν παρεμβαίνουν σε αρχεία που χρησημοποιούνται από το σύτστημα,
με αποτέλεσμα τα διάφορα κολλήματα και κρασαρίσματα των εφαρμογών.

Η καλύτερη λύση σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι η χρήση ενος AV που κάνει τα απολύτως απαραίτητα.
Ελέγχει τα αρχεία που κατεβαίνουν στον υπολογιστή, κι αυτά που φεύγουν από αυτόν,
και δεν ασχολείται με "πόρτες" και διευθύνσεις URL κλπ. (γενικά με την σύνδεση στο Internet.)

Mόνο έτσι μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος αν φταίει πράγματι το AV και να πράξεις ανάλογα.


*Spoiler:*




			Και το έχω ξαναγράψει, δεν υπάρχει καλό και κακό AV. Yπάρχει καλός και κακός χρήστης. 
Αυτός κάνει την διαφορά κι όχι το τι λένε τα διάφορα τεστ και PDF.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν είναι καθόλου καραμέλα αυτό με τα AV. Αποδεδειγμένα ορισμένα δημιουργούν προβλήματα.
> Αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω, κι αν κάνεις μια βόλτα στα forums των Windows 
> θα δεις πάρα πολλά posts από διάφορους χρήστες που είχαν πρόβλημα με AV,κυρίως με το AVG.
> 
> AV που έχουν και Firewall και χρησημοποιούν διάφορες τεχνικές για έλεγχο των συνδέσεων,
> (οι ονμαζόμενες σουίτες) πολλές φορές δημιουργούν προβλήματα στους χρήστες ,
> 
> Α) Λόγω μη σωστών ρυθμίσεων από μεριάς του χρήστη,
> Β) Ή επειδή οι τεχνικές που χρησημοποιούν παρεμβαίνουν σε αρχεία που χρησημοποιούνται από το σύτστημα,
> ...




Off Topic


		Kινδυνεύω να θεωρηθώ γραφικός, λέγοντας συνέχεια τα ίδια και τα ίδια,

και δεν το θέλω, ειλικρινά, καθόλου.

Είναι θέσφατο, σε όλο τον πλανήτη, και παγκόσμιος νόμος του εμπορίου,

τo: "ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις".

Θα το θεωρήσω τουλάχιστον αφέλεια, να συγκρίνουμε, σε αποτελεσματικότητα

και δυνατότητες, ένα free προιόν με κάτι πληρωμένο.

Τα υπόλοιπα, περί χρηστών, είναι για μένα ένα ατελείωτο bla-bla χωρίς ουσία,

στο οποίο δεν προτίθεμαι να ξαναπάρω μέρος.

Δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με πρόγραμμα που ελέγχει το Internet(Kaspersky Internet 

Security) και αν κάποια στιγμή έχω, θα *αγοράσω* κάποιο άλλο.

Ο καθένας μπορεί να βγάλει συμπεράσματα μόνος του, και να πράττει ανάλογα.

Υ.Γ. Για άλλα πράγματα, απ' ότι έχω δεί, συμβουλεύεσαι test και PDF, τα

test και τα PDF των AV σε πειράξανε;;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Yπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος;;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biggeo65

Yπάρχει ειδικό θέμα για AV, τα έχω αναφέρει εκεί. Εδώ το πρόβλημα ήταν συγκεκριμένο,
ο χρήστης *είχε πρόβλημα με το Kaspersky και το Skype.*.

Για μένα η λύση απλή, αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, απεγκατάσταση του Kaspersky και δοκιμάζει.
Αν έχεις να του προτείνεις κ΄'ατι καλύτερο, καλώς, αλλοιώς τα περι AV στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.

----------

